# Авиация > Литература >  Помогите с инфой

## Docent

Добрый вечер всем участникам форума!
Неоднократно писал в адрес модераторов форума и сайта, но так ответа на вопрос свой не получил - молчат...
Дело в том, что на Вашем сайте опубликованы главы книги Д.И. Романова "Оружие воздушного боя" 
http://www.airforce.ru/history/romanov/index.htm
Кто нибудь знает где можно приобрести (у кого) эту книгу? - на сайте опубликовано далеко не все...Можно ли пообщаться с потомками Д.И. Романова (насколько я понял сам автор к сожалению не дожил до наших дней) с целью обмена оставшейся информацией...
И вообще я интересуюсь любой информацией об артиллерийском вооружении самолетов (боеприпасы).
Заранее спасибо за ответы.
С уважением ко всем участникам форума.

----------


## Carrey

См. цикл Виктора Марковского "Оружие ближнего боя" в журнале "Техника и вооружение", №№ 3, 8, 9, 11 за 2009 г. и в этом году.

----------


## Docent

Все уже прочитал давно. Интересующей информации очень мало. Да и вообще разнесенная статья - капля в море.

----------


## Carrey

Когда поднимут упавший russianarms.ru , поищите/спросите там - наверняка найдутся источники. Тему авиабомб там очень недурно развили за истёкший месяц.

----------


## Docent

Спасибо. Буду иметь в виду, хотя авиабомбы не мое...
А по поводу книги Д. Романова? Неужели хозяева сайта не смогут помочь?
Куда хоть им написать то?

----------


## Carrey

Прошу, открыто:
http://www.russianarms.ru/forum/index.php?board=144.0
Если желаете лично поучаствовать в наполнении, обратитесь в личку к кому-нибудь из администраторов, сделают Вас редактором.

По поводу книги Д. Романова, скорее всего здесь выложили то, что было в издании 1995 г., в 2000 г. она переиздавалась в издательстве "Военное дело", возможно она Вас и интересует. Попробуйте найти контакты этого издательства и связаться с ними (мне не удалось).

Романов Д.И. Оружие воздушного боя. - М.: Военное дело, 2000. - 155 с.

----------

